# Mileage miles or kilometers



## Whiddyisland (22 Jan 2013)

Hello 

I really would appreciate if you could give me some info on the following


Should I get my mileage in kilometers in Ireland???
Or should it be miles? 


I have been getting  my mileage from the company I work for who is based outside Ireland but still in the Europe!!! I have received  the same amount of 0.35 per miles for 4 years hardly covering all costs... So just need to know if it would be fair to ask them for kilometrs instead!!! my salary has been cut and I don't really cover my expenses like petrol tax insurance wear and tear etc.
I've wanted to ask beforehand but just wasn't sure.....
I can't afford now to lose any money as my wages have been reduced significantly.


Would  appreciate your answers...thanks...


----------



## Guns N Roses (22 Jan 2013)

I can't see why it would make any difference.

If you ask to be paid in kms, surely your company will convert the rate according to 22 cents per km and you will get the same total.

My employee changed over to kms from miles a number of years ago and converted the rates. We don't get any extra money in our pocket as a result.


----------



## Whiddyisland (22 Jan 2013)

Sorry I didn't make  myself clear i have been submitting my expenses in miles all along when I should have maybe done them in kilometres . But I am not sure if that is correct . So to make things clearer should I be giving the distances in miles or kilometres . Because this would make a difference to my expenses . 

Thanks for your reply


----------



## fandango1 (22 Jan 2013)

What does your contract state in relation to expenses? Does it state that the rate is 0.35 per mile or 0.35 per km? That will determine what you should submit.


----------



## Whiddyisland (22 Jan 2013)

It states in my contract mileage!!! not miles as such or km I think the used the term mileage as a generic  term for travel......? Thanks


----------



## Guns N Roses (22 Jan 2013)

Strictly speaking mileage means *miles*. Do you have any conditions in your Contract/Staff Handbook/Travel Expenses Guidelines etc. for claiming mileage? If not you may need to talk to your Employer to clarify the situation.


----------



## ajapale (22 Jan 2013)

Moved from  Mortgage arrears, personal debt & negative equity to  Work, Careers, Employment Rights which is where expenses claims have been dealt with here in the past.


Since new cars now record kilometers most employers allow claims in kilometers and expect employees with cars that record miles to convert to kilometers.

You dont loose out in this conversion.


----------



## Purple (22 Jan 2013)

Take a look at the Revenue guide for vclaiming motoring expenses. If you stick to the Civil Service rates they won't have a problem with it.

I claim €0.35 per Km.


----------



## mandelbrot (22 Jan 2013)

This thread is hilarious - have to say I suspect someone is having a laugh at the helpful AAM posters' expense..!



Purple said:


> Take a look at the Revenue guide for vclaiming motoring expenses. If you stick to the Civil Service rates they won't have a problem with it.
> 
> I claim €0.35 per Km.



Apologies if this is a stupid question, but I don't find it clear from your post - Are you saying you claim motoring expenses on your tax return because you aren't reimbursed by your employer?


----------



## Purple (22 Jan 2013)

mandelbrot said:


> This thread is hilarious - have to say I suspect someone is having a laugh at the helpful AAM posters' expense..!
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies if this is a stupid question, but I don't find it clear from your post - Are you saying you claim motoring expenses on your tax return because you aren't reimbursed by your employer?



No, I submit a mileage claim to the company using a rate of €0.35 per Km.
I'm not sure anyone could think otherwise.


----------



## mandelbrot (22 Jan 2013)

I'm sure to you it was very clear what you meant, but  your post linked to a Revenue document outlining how motor expenses can  be claimed, either by reimbursement or direct claim.

You then say "If you stick to the Civil Service rates they won't have a problem with it" - it's unclear whether "they" are the employer or Revenue. How can you know what some unknown employer of an unknown poster will or won't accept?!


----------



## Purple (25 Jan 2013)

mandelbrot said:


> I'm sure to you it was very clear what you meant, but  your post linked to a Revenue document outlining how motor expenses can  be claimed, either by reimbursement or direct claim.
> 
> You then say "If you stick to the Civil Service rates they won't have a problem with it" - it's unclear whether "they" are the employer or Revenue. How can you know what some unknown employer of an unknown poster will or won't accept?!



Common sense?


----------



## mandelbrot (25 Jan 2013)

Purple said:


> Common sense?


 
To which I say; nonsense! 

How can you assert that this unknown poster's unknown employer "won't have a problem" with paying the civil service rates for mileage - I know plenty of people whose employers pay below the CS rates - they are a ceiling, not a requirement.


----------



## Purple (25 Jan 2013)

The OP is getting a mileage allowance from their employer. They are querying the rate; €0.35 per mile and asking if they can/should claim more.
I linked to the Revenue site which sets out the Civil Service rates. Revenue won’t have a problem with any company that pays those rates and therefore won’t have a problem with any employee that gets paid those rates. If an employer is paying €5.00 per Km then Revenue will have a problem with it and will look for BIK to be charged.

Since the OP is claiming from their employer why would they think I’m suggesting that they should claim from Revenue?

I work on the basis that people are not stupid until they provide evidence to the contrary. The OP seems to fall into the “not stupid” category so I worked on the basis that they have the same deductive reasoning skills as the rest of us. Since this is not a legal document which will be parsed and deconstructed I consider that to be an appropriate manner in which to respond.

Like I said; common sense.


----------



## Palerider (25 Jan 2013)

_Should I get my mileage in kilometers in Ireland???
Or should it be miles? _

...And it's not even April Ist yet...nice one ..;-)


----------



## MrEarl (26 Jan 2013)

Hello,

As an aside, how many people here, who get reimbursed by their employers for travel are getting paid at the rates quoted on Revenue's site (link follows) ?

http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/it/leaflets/it51.html

A number of years ago, the Revenue and all Civil Servants were getting paid travel at a much higher rate, was their rate also reduced for reimbursement purposes as part of the Governments cost cutting ?

Thank you

Mr. Earl.


----------



## ajapale (26 Jan 2013)

Travel Expenses and Subsistence in the Civil Service was reduced in March 2009.

http://per.gov.ie/wp-content/uploads/circ072009.pdf


----------



## mandelbrot (26 Jan 2013)

MrEarl said:


> Hello,
> 
> As an aside, how many people here, who get reimbursed by their employers for travel are getting paid at the rates quoted on Revenue's site (link follows) ?
> 
> ...



The rate quoted / applied by Revenue is always the prevailing Civil service rate - when the rates for civil servants change the rates for tax free reimbursement of employees change (whether upwards or downwards).


----------

